#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  Compact: 24 sporen opnemen/afspelen

## Mathijs

Wat is de makkelijkste manier om in een compacte setup 24 sporen op te nemen, maar ook af te spelen?

Al enige dagen ben ik mijn brein aan het breken over dit vraagstuk.
Constateringen:
-Voor opname: multitrack HD recorder.
-Mixer: hoe ga je mixen. Digitaal zou het makkelijst zijn (geen rack compressors, effecten, etc).
Er zijn echter geen kleine tafels met 24 inputs. De 02R komt het dichtst in de buurt.
Analoog is ook een optie:
Handige optie is de Allen&Heath Mix wizzard lijn. Een 16:2 in combinatie met een 14:4:2 is erg leuk (system bus doorlus mogelijkheid). Tegen is echter de sound.
Soundcraft Ghost. 24 kanalen, van goede kwaliteit. Echter wel groter en zwaar.

Welke optie/mengtafel zie ik over het hoofd? 
Elke suggestie is welkom.

----------


## giserke

alesis HD24 met 24kanaals mixer, samen voor 3500euro te vinden.

----------


## Mathijs

Over welke mixer spreek je dan?
Het gaat hier wel om een set die zo compact mogelijk moet zijn.
Bij een Analoge tafel kies ik sowieso voor de Fostex D2424

----------


## Koert

Een kleine tafel met 24 inputs: De O1V/96 !!!
Kleiner kan niet volgens mij...

Groeten, Koert

----------


## MSS

Kijk ook eens naar Soundscape (www.sydec.be) een soort protools maar dan (beter)/goedkoper. 
Als je soundscape 32 neemt met 3 maal converters (ibox) ben je 12 he kwijt, 24 bit opname 48 khz. 24 sporen.
Dit geheel stuur je met je laptopje aan. Hiermee kun je editten,mixen,fx,dynamics alles!!!
Ik weet niet in hoever je prof. wilt gaan werken maar dit is wel een super set-up. Die beter klinkt dan alessis,mackie,fostex en andere HD bakjes!
Je kunt er ook een digitale tafel aan hangen met 3 tdif poorten dan heb je de converters ook niet nodig. Of een degelijke analoge tafel!

----------


## Mathijs

Beste Koert.

De 01V96 heeft 12 microfoon inputs. Verder is deze uitgevoerd met stereo inputs. Een voledige 24 sporen opname is dus helaas niet mogelijk. 

Soundscape is inderdaad erg betaalbaar voor wat je er voor krijgt. Iemand ervaring met dit systeem?

----------


## MSS

Ja mathijs, ik gebruik het systeem regelmatig. We doen er live registratie mee en in de studio tot 72 kanalen simultaan opname/mix.
De interface is erg overzichtelijk toch eenvoudig. Binnekort kan er ook met vst plugins gewerkt worden binnen SS.
De klank is waanzinnig goed, veel headroom en een eerlijk geluid. En voor de die-hards die nog met protools willen werken. Kunnen file geimporteerd en exporteerd worden. Dus je bent compatible met de grote concurent!

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MSS_
> 
> Kijk ook eens naar Soundscape (www.sydec.be) een soort protools maar dan (beter)/goedkoper. 
> Als je soundscape 32 neemt met 3 maal converters (ibox) ben je 12 he kwijt, 24 bit opname 48 khz. 24 sporen.
> Dit geheel stuur je met je laptopje aan. Hiermee kun je editten,mixen,fx,dynamics alles!!!
> Ik weet niet in hoever je prof. wilt gaan werken maar dit is wel een super set-up. Die beter klinkt dan alessis,mackie,fostex en andere HD bakjes!
> Je kunt er ook een digitale tafel aan hangen met 3 tdif poorten dan heb je de converters ook niet nodig. Of een degelijke analoge tafel!



meer dan 4000 ballen excl. BTW voor de soundscape 32 (waarmee je nog geen enkele microfooningang hebt) lijkt me wel zeer veel.
En compact is het zeker niet, als je een digi mixer moet aanschaffen van 24 kanalen. Of een AD/DA rack met microfoon ingangen moet bouwen.

Dan ben je vlug 10.000-15.000 euro kwijt.

----------


## giserke

heb eens uitgerekend wat je kwijt bent (zonder btw)
1x soundscape 32: 3995
3x ADDA-2408-R (want de andere zijn line ingangen en geen microfooningangen.= (3x3995) 11985

= 15980 excl. BTW.
Dan hebben we nog geen mixer controler meegeteld.


Voor een professionele studio ok, maar om wat achter uur te gaan opnemen.
 [} :Smile: ]
Want dat is de bedoeling van zijn vraag dacht ik.

----------


## MSS

giserke er zijn ook mensen leven van recording (oftewel werk, geen hobby) en die werken graag met prof. apparatuur. Ik geef een suggestie voor een zeer prof. set-up die nog redelijk te betalen is.
En die setup die ik hierboven beschreef is zeker wel compact, 12 he en alles bij je. 10000-15000 is een beetje overdreven.

----------


## Mathijs

Ik ben op zoek naar een compacte setup. Deze is bedoelt voor life registraties. Echter, de set moet door één iemand kunnen worden opgebouwd. Het makkelijkst is uiteraard alles in één rack. Het blijk alleen dat dit niet haalbaar is.

Ik heb ook gegeken naar bijvoorbeeld een Midas Venice. Deze heeft dan wel geen tape returns, maar wel een prima sound en compact.
Een groot nadeel van deze tafel vind ik echter dat hij niet modulair is opgebouwt.

----------


## Mathijs

Weer een beetje zitten serven vanavond. Nu kwam ik op onderstaande mixer:

http://www.mackie.com/products/tt24/index.html

De Mackie TT24.

Een digitale mengtafel, 24 inputs, 24 digitale in en outputs.
Processing en EQ. Alles zit er in en de prijs is uitermate schappelijk. Opvallend is dat de prijs lager is dan die van een D8B, en dan wel een D8B zonder enige i/o kaart.

Met de D8B heb ik niet echt goede ervaring. Dunne sound, niet erg goed klinkende dynamics.

Iemand ervaring met de TT24?

----------


## test12

Ik was geen Behringer fan, maar een zo'n lage prijs deed mij beslissen om er één te kopen om te kijken wat het is. En realistisch bekeken krijg je heel veel waar voor je geld, zowel kwalitatief als mogelijkheden. Voor in dit topic omschreven doel is het wat mixer betreft zeker het overwegen waard, dan wel uiteraard met exstra ingangen tot 32 kanalen mogelijk.

Herman

----------


## giserke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Mathijs_
> 
> Weer een beetje zitten serven vanavond. Nu kwam ik op onderstaande mixer:
> 
> http://www.mackie.com/products/tt24/index.html
> 
> De Mackie TT24.
> 
> Een digitale mengtafel, 24 inputs, 24 digitale in en outputs.
> ...



Ik denk een zeer goede recording mixer. Maar deze is nog maar pas uit, dacht ik.
Ik ken geen europese prijzen. Maar als je kijkt kan je een Dm-24 van tascam kopen voor bijna een appel en een ei. (16 xlr microfoonkanalen)

----------


## Mathijs

Je zegt het zelf al:




> citaat16 xlr microfoonkanalen)



Gaat helaas dus niet werken. Anders was het inderdaad een optie.

----------


## giserke

bwa, met de tascam uitbreiding heb je er ook 24. (micpreamp naar tdif module)

----------


## MarkRombouts

Mackie TT24 is volgens mij bedoeld als live mixer en dus ook minder geschikt voor opname doeleinden.

Ik heb zelf laatst een tweedehands Yamaha O2R gekocht voor zo'n  2000,00 compleet met ADAT-kaarten en TC engine.

Voeg hierbij bijvoorbeeld twee Mic-adat convertors en een recorder of, zoals ik een PC met MOTU 2408 mk3 en je bent redelijk voordelig klaar zou ik zeggen

----------


## giserke

hebt u 2000 euro betaald voor de o1v of de o1v96 ?
Want in dat eerste geval hebben ze je er ferm opgelegt voor 2000euro. Zelfs met die aanvullingen erbij.

----------


## giserke

Ik kan de DM-24 + firewire + uitbreiding tascam 8x AD naar tdif micpreamps krijgen voor 1999 dollar samen.

En er zijn een serieus pak in en outs mogelijkheden meed dan de 01v standaard ingebouwd.

----------


## MarkRombouts

ik heb zo'n 2000,00 betaald voor een Yamaha O2r v.2 compleet met alle genoemde uitbreidingen

ik zou dit zeker niet uitgeven aan een O1v(96)

----------


## Mathijs

De 02r V2 heb ik ook naar gekeken. 
De 24 digitaal uit via Adat is geen probleem.
Maar hoe kom je op 24 microfoon inputs. Je hier hiervoor een analoge mic-preamp kunnen gebruiken. Deze zijn echter bijna niet verkrijgbaar.

----------


## giserke

Tascam MA-8 micpreamp AD converter

Je moet wel een tdif kaart bijkopen voor je 02r of dm-24

----------


## MarkRombouts

focusrite heeft allerlei microfoonpreamps

waaronder ook een 8-voudige
verder zijn er volgens mij nog wel meer te vinden, ik weet ze zo niet uit mijn hoofd maar....

anders is het misschien een idee om een aantal enkele of dubbele mic pre's aan te schaffen zodat je ook voor bijzondere situaties geschikte voorversterkers hebt

----------


## giserke

sorry ik heb het verkeerd model voorgestelt. Deze is wel een mic-preamp naar tdif:

Tascam MA-AD8

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat:focusrite heeft allerlei microfoonpreamps



Klopt. Dit is de  focusrite octo-pre.

Voor drie van van deze pre-amps heb je echter een complete mengtafel.

Ook zitten er in de octo-pre ad conversters. Iets wat je niet nodig hebt bij een 02r

----------


## MarkRombouts

volgens mij kun je die focusrites ook krijgen zonder ad conversie erin, dan zullen ze vast ook wat goedkoper worden

----------


## sparky

Misschien is de combi van een mackie onyx (opvolger VLZ)met firewirekaart en een laptop met cubase SX iets. 24 goede pre-amps direct de harde schijf op. Wat stabiliteit betreft: Ik gebruik nu bijna een jaar SX, redelijk intensief wel, het is er nog nooit mee gekapt tijdens het opnemen. Wat niet wil zeggen dat het nog nooit gecrashed is tijdens andere acties natuurlijk...Maarja dat gebeurt ook met harddiskrecorders.

----------


## Mathijs

De Onyx is inderdaad interessant. Probleem is echter dat deze maximaal 16 kanalen heeft.

----------


## giserke

het is n te zien hoeveel de mackie onyx kost.
Als je er 2 van kunt kopen voor een schappelijke prijs, lijkt me dat een goeie keuze.

Ik denk dat je moet een keuze maken tussen de tascam DM24 en de 01v96/02r96 met uitbreiding of 2 van dergelijke toestellen.

Het is moeilijk kiezen, maar de prijs zal hierin de doorslaggevende factor zijn.

je mag ook niet vergeten dat de firewire een optie is. Wat kost dergelijke kaart?

----------


## sparky

Eh 2 stuks? zijn de drivers daarvoor geschikt?
echt goedkoop is het dan ook niet
ook niet echt handig en ook niet echt compact meer.....

Beetje laat in het onderwerp misschien maar wel een belangrijke vraag: In wat voor situaties gaat het toegepast worden? Het klinkt een beetje als een live-opnamerig, maar is het dat ook? want dan hoef je dus geen monitormixen te maken of effecten toe te passen, hooguit af en toe wat compressie.

----------


## Mathijs

De bedoeling is inderdaad live recording. Monitor mixjes etc zijn dus niet nodig. Simpele mixer is al snel goed. Ik ben echter wel op zoek naar een goede sound. 
01v96 is interessant. Erg jammer vind ik de aansluitingen aan de bovenkant. Dit moet niet een doorslag gevende reden zijn.

----------


## sparky

Okee, dus: een 24 kanaals opnamesyssteem voor livetoepassing. Een aantal dingen waar het aan moet voldoen is dus inderdaad compactheid en handelbaarheid, een enkel rack is dan idd fijn, dat valt meestal wel weg te stoppen bij de F.O.H of monitors. Stabiliteit!! Live is maar een take he  :Stick Out Tongue: , en degelijkheid t wordt ten slotte heen en weer gesleept.

Dan is er de keuze: mixer of losse pre-amps, ik zou toch liever voor een mixer gaan omdat het wel zo fijn is signalen af te kunnen luisteren voordat je gaat opnemen. Beetje lullig als de helft van je kanalen opeens vol met brom en ruis blijken te zitten als je de opnames terugluisterd... Ook kun je de signalen nu wat uitgebreider meteren. Als je hiervoor gaat is het wel een fijn om met een mixer te maken te hebben die zn direct outs na de inserts en Hi-pass filters en evt zelfs de EQ heeft zitten. Aan de ene kant zou ik dan voor analoog gaan omdat mixers met 24 goede micpre-amps goedkoper analoog te vinden zijn dan digitaal, digitaal heeft dan wel weer het voordeel van onboard compressie, alhoewel ik niet weet hoe dit over het algemeen  klinkt. Als ik comprimeer voordat het de machine ingaat, gaat het meestal om behoorlijk heftige compressie op bass en vocals, dat moet dan wel goed klinken. (ik doe dat tegenwoordig met een focusrite trakmaster en ik vind het prachtig :-)!!!) Maar goed: waar ga je die goede kwaliteit 24 kanaals 19" mixer vinden.... Het zou dus toch wel eens digitaal kunnen worden evt met outboard pre-amps...

Wat opnemen betreft heeft een stand-alone HD-recorder absoluut het voordeel van compactheid: het blijft in het rack zitten. maar ik weet niet hoe goed die dingen bestand zijn tegen vervoer. De enige ervaring die ik hiermee heb is met een Yamaha workstation, die ik op diverse locaties heb gebruikt, die heeft er nooit problemen mee gehad. Maar met 24Ch 19" machines heb ik geen ervaring wat dat betreft, so.... Maar ik geloof zeker dat deze er moeten zijn.

Oftewel kort; Ik zou gaan voor een digitale mixer (of dan toch die 24 ch analoge rackmixer!!!???), met wat goede compressors en een standalone recorder.

----------


## Mathijs

Hallo Sparky.
Bedankt voor je uitgebreide reactie.

Ik ben het geheel met je eens. 
In live situaties wil ik altijd al een mixje maken. Kijken wat ik er kan van maken. Hierin zijn 2 opties:
Analoog of digitaal:
Analoog: 
-als defect makkelijk op te lossen, flexibel, alles in een (de mixer).
Digitaal:
- compact, processing on board. Nadeel, bij compacte mixers altijd externe pre-amps, als defect meteen nutteloos.

Op dit moment heb ik de volgende dingen op het oog:
-Fostex D2424 (degelijke goed klinkende recorder. AB groot voordeel)

-Soundcraft LX7II (erg betaalbaar, prima sound, echter 32 kanaals uitvoering noodzakelijk omdat alleen eerste groep kanalen direct outs heeft.)

-Soundcraft Ghost (zeer interessante mixer, klinkt goed, eerg mooie EQ prijs stuk hoger dan rest)

-Allen&Heath mix wizzard (combinatie van 16/2 en 14/4 via syslink te verbinden. Voor kleine klussen één mixer mee. Klank echter stukken minder dan soundcraft).

-Midas Venice (wederom 32 kanaals uitvoering noodzakelijk wegens stereo kanalen. Goede sound, echter net modulair, wat voor dat geld wel een pre is). 

Op dit moment gaat mijn voorkeur uit naar een D2424 in combinatie met een Soundcraft Ghost. Eventueel een occasion om de prijs te drukken. 

welke mixer vergeet ik, wat zie ik over het hoofd. Graag uw reactie.

----------


## sparky

Ben ook wel benieuwd, ben aan het zoeken en piekeren geweest, maar zie geen handige efficiente manier om deze rig in een enkel 19" rack (minder dan 12HE dan tenminste he haha) te krijgen, terwijl dat toch echt het makkelijkst zou zijn... De enige mixer met 24 inputs in 19" formaat waar ik van gehoord heb is een X-rack van Crest, maarja, daarvan zijn 16 inputs onderdeel van de 8 stereoparen, ook niet echt handig dusch. Het dichts in de buurt komt dan toch een digimixer met externe pre's. De M-audio octane's schijnen erg goed voor hun prijs te zijn. En anders is het zoals jij zegt: een setup in meerdere delen. Is die LX7 II zoveel beter dan versie 1? Heb je'm al gehoord. Persoonlijk heb ik niet al te beste ervaringen met de srie 1  namelijk...

----------


## giserke

De Ghost heeft zijn nut in de opname wereld al bevestigt. Ik werk momenteel met een Ghost.
Maar ben wel sterk aan het overwegen een digimixer te kopen gezien de prijs.

----------


## Gast1401081

O1V heeft een extra module, waarna hij 10M+2s= 24-kanaals wordt. Aangezien er in 99% van de situaties wel een stereo piano/keyboard of MD wordt meegenomen misschien een optie. 

Verder hangt het natuurlijk helemaal van je bedoeling af, wil je er live mee de zender op kunnen, of is het puur om data te vezamelen om later af te werken.
En , zoals altijd last but not least : budget/inzet/kwaliteits-eis. Ik weet een club die er NEVE-tafels tussen knoopt, of custom-made SSL...Vanaf volgend jaar ingezet bij Nickelodeon, om vooral het voetbalpubliek op te nemen (grrrr)


Oh, de venice is 24+4S, of 28 mono, met ook 28x phantoom per kanaal. Ook een reden om niet al te compact te gaan, temeer omdat dit soort apparaten veelal doorgeprikt worden van de locale PA-boer....

----------


## Mathijs

Ben tot de conclussie gekomen dat een 01V96 toch geen optie is. 
Hij heeft maar één extra slot. Voor opname zou ik deze moeten gebruiken voor een extra Adat interface. echter heb je dan wel te weinig inputs. 

Analoog  blijft dus mijn hoofd gedachte nu.
Dit zal in princype een keus worden tussen een Ghost of een Venice.
Hierin heeft de Ghost weer mijn voorkeur. Zeer uitgebreide tafel. Goede sound. Geheel modulair (intern). Echte studio tafel. Dus ook goed om op af te mixen.

----------


## giserke

de DM-24 heeft in dit geval meer slots. gewoon die bijkomende uitbreiding en je hebt 24 microfoonkanalen.
Standaard 24kanalen I/O + 2 slots 
Ik denk toch deze te nemen.

----------


## sparky

@ giserke: Wel, als je het doet, post je ervaringen dan hier, ik vind het ook nog steeds een interessant ding, voor icm de firewireoptie.

----------


## giserke

morgen komt hij toe samen met een firewire kaart en een bijkomende AD micpreamp naar tdef uit de states. (zonder BTW  :Big Grin:  En ook niet hier, want die voert in via Zweden.
heel het zootje voor 1700 euro.
Leuk om vast te stellen, dat ik geen bijkomende tdef i/o kaart nodig heb. er zijn standaard 3 tdef i/o sloten aanwezig. Als ik met firewire werk, kn ik zelfs nog een 2de AD micpreamp aansluiten. Dit spaart me 250 dollar.

----------


## ov3l

waarom denk je niet aan een hd-24 + tafel?
als er iets compact is, is het wel de hd 24

----------


## sparky

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ov3l_
> 
> waarom denk je niet aan een hd-24 + tafel?
> als er iets compact is, is het wel de hd 24



En de Fostex niet misschien? :Wink: 

@Mathijs: al besloten? Ben nog geen 19" 24ch mixer tegengekomen.....

----------


## Ibvee

kvraag me af hoe je dat zou kunnen maken, zou dan een digi mixer moeten worden met dubbele faders ofzo... Lijkt me eigenlijk voor een producent ook niet echt lonend om zo'n ding te maken, iedereen die een 24 kanaals tafel wil hebben wil dan meestal ook wel de ruimte hebben... Zijn er eigenlijk geen uitschuifrekken te krijgen voor mixers zodat je op een of andere manier 2 mixers boven elkaar kan zetten waarvan je er 1tje uit het rek kan halen, net zoiets als zo'n toetsenbord plankje??

----------


## wappie

Ik zou eens kijken naar een DM1000. Kun je rechtstreeks aan je HD recorder hangen als die voorziet in die uitgangen. En dmv je PC/Mac kun je ook nog met bijvoorbeeld ProTools je DM1000 fafel gebruiken voor automation etc. En je hebt een 7.1 surround mix mogelijkheid. Het is een dure uitgave maar je kan er alle kanten mee uit.
Ik ben met een soortgelijke setup bezig die zowel on-the-road alswel in een studio gebruikt kan worden. Hier wil ik een DM1000 voor inzetten vanwege de flexibele moglijkheden.
Misschien heb je wat aan de info

----------

